# *waves*



## rachel2111 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi I'm Rachel, fourteen and I love reading and writing. I wouldn't say I was particularly gifted at writing but I enjoy it so why not. I'm a tiny bit obsessed with Tim Burton and Helena Bonham - Carter and I've been told I'm crazy. That's it really. Bye x


----------



## Nickie (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello to you, Rachel, and welcome to Writing Forums. Enjoy yourself here and rest at ease - you're not the only crazy person here!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi there and let me be the second to welcome you to Writing Forums, Rach 

~ Shinn


----------



## Hawke (Dec 9, 2007)

Speak for yourself, Nickie. ( lol)

Hello and welcome to the forums, Rachel. *waves back* Nice to meet you. Enjoy!


----------

